# How many 921's are in service?



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

I am sure that information would be proprietary, but maybe we could figure it out by the smallest and largest serial numbers. I am worried that E* will drop support for the 921 if it is cost effective to do so. The main input to that equation is the number of 921 users, and the number of 921 dedicated staff people. 

I am pretty certain that the Eldon support staff is tiny, based on the infrequency and quality of updates, so this is good for the long term support. If they actually drop the support, then there would be some E* provided upgrade path, and that would be good.

I am afraid that there are enough units fielded to make it too expensive to upgrade us to a working model, but just enough to keep hobbling along with low quality support.

Anyone know what E* has been doing with regard to the older dishplayers as their hard drives reach end of life? The design life of a hard drive is 3-5years. The MTBF is much higher, but the MTBF only applies during the design life. After the design life, if the disk, fails is is called "Wear Out", not a failure. 


Robert Cook


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I've had both of my Dishplayers running since November 2000 and April 2001. No problems with the drives so far.

Also, we have an old Gateway PC (266 MHz!!!) in our office that we keep for backup use (we back up critical files to a tape backup as well as the old server). It was purchased in 4/1997 and we are just planing to run it into the ground until it dies. 8 years and still going....... (and it hardly ever gets turned off)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

My guess is somewhere between 25000 and 50000 921s in the field.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Dang, there might be more 921s out there then people subscribed to Voom.... imagine what their product would be like with a DVR!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

THe answer to the original question "How many 921s are in service?" Is exactly 0, none, nada. There are no 921s that are in service, i.e. working as they should.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> THe answer to the original question "How many 921s are in service?" Is exactly 0, none, nada. There are no 921s that are in service, i.e. working as they should.


 :lol: :rolling:


----------



## tech_head (Dec 8, 2004)

E* doesn't give a crap about us customers that bought 921s.
I pay more than $100 a month and have 4 PVRs in the house, including a 921.

How many in service? Exactly zero.
How many does E* think? All. They, claim that there is nothing wrong with the 921.

I suggest everyone that feels they got messed over with a 921 call or write the FTC for false advertising.

Tech

*SNIP*


welchwarlock said:


> I am afraid that there are enough units fielded to make it too expensive to upgrade us to a working model, but just enough to keep hobbling along with low quality support.
> 
> Anyone know what E* has been doing with regard to the older dishplayers as their hard drives reach end of life? The design life of a hard drive is 3-5years. The MTBF is much higher, but the MTBF only applies during the design life. After the design life, if the disk, fails is is called "Wear Out", not a failure.
> 
> Robert Cook


----------

